# new rear subframe spacers for s13/14



## SleepyS13 (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay, so I was doing a little shopping looking for some new goodies for the next drifting season, and stumbled on these Drop Engineering s13/s14 rear subframe spacers... I really want these for next drift season! They should really stiffen how the chassis feels, which will be SOO nice for summer! Anyways, just thought there might be some of you guys interested in these too!


----------

